# Number Two



## DarinB (Apr 3, 2003)

Here's my contribution:

My new site is up and running at:  http://www.darinboville.com

It is a fine art photography (and soon video site) with a feedback page and other features.

Hope to see you there,

--Darin

Darin Boville
Fine Art Photography and Video
www.darinboville.com


----------



## Chase (Apr 4, 2003)

Great looking site, thanks for the post!


----------



## AOP (Jul 8, 2003)

I was just wondering if you would be interested in sharing your lighting technique for your flower portfolio on your website with us?
By the way, they are BEAUTIFUL!
thanks


----------

